#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  對於狼網各位大大的種族

## 涅安X

我剛加入狼網，對於網上的各位大大們的種族是什麼感到很好奇 :wuffer_arou: (應該是以狼居多吧)
請各位大大寫下你的種族和興趣可以嗎? :wuf_e_eyeroll: 



> 本文章內容屬獸話題討論，將轉移至獸話題討論
> 狼之樂園版主破軍護狼留字

----------


## Bior

白虎族，興趣嗎～繪圖、拍照、看書、聽音樂（日>英>中>其他）、旅行.....很多很多拉～

----------


## 白拓

本狼是隻雪狼~
興趣是看書(小說),聽音樂(英文歌為主),塗鴉(只限Q版的OAO),上網(當然是狼網啦＞3＜)
最近熱愛跑步呢：)
大概就是這樣啦XD

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

本狼是共同體，是由人類和狼融合而成的狼人。
興趣嘛~護狼喜歡看書，曾經有一年看500本的記錄（？

----------


## 松鼠

我叫松鼠物種也是松鼠
興趣是中英文閱讀寫作、組裝電腦、寫程式、幫別人化妝～  :wuffer_grin:

----------


## 月光銀牙

本狼的種族阿......
沙灰色狼人
興趣：打搞破壞後收拾乾淨(好像怪怪的)

----------


## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

卡拉什是因基因試驗而從人類轉變成的蜥蜴人（類似蜘蛛俠裡面的康納斯博士），是隻軍獸

----------


## 火狼

:jcdragon-hi: 小涅(裝熟
歡迎來到這裡么
......離題...
本狼的種族是狼(廢話
是脊索動物門哺乳剛食肉目(都是廢話
恩
還有一個種族：煌凜(亂取的：p
看字面就知道我會控制溫度喔

興趣：吃飯，睡覺，打東東(？,偶爾畫畫，還有拆電腦啦(x(搞破壞的傢伙

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿安：

      本狼是阿拉斯加州出生的北極狼唷！！！興趣是文學創作(以小說、對聯、律詩與絕句為主)、聽音樂(韓國歌=台灣與美國老歌=國樂>羅剎國民族音樂>其他)、上網(狼版佔80%以上)、拼拼圖(要看有沒有貨，資歷四年)。

      歡迎阿安加入狼版唷！！！請盡情探索這個有超多獸/獸人的新天地吧！！！ :wuffer_glee: (握爪)

凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (歡迎之嗥)

----------


## 小藍龍

我是不死龍族~哈哈哈~(被眾獸拿槍掃射

興趣是被虐(不!
我最喜歡玩遊戲~還有看看電視~看看書~
歡迎來玩我跟我玩~~(遭踹飛

----------


## 涅安X

TO火狼
其實剛進來第一個見到的就是你，小寂，斯冰菊和小藍龍
所以說我對你們真的沒有不太熟的感覺 :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## 夜陌客

為了回答你的問題，我還特別看了一下我的種族欄打什麼，
結果發現我打的是"不確定之物"哈哈XDDDDD(誰來幫我把這傢伙給斃了!

就目前來說我是龍!(龍出沒注意W
但是精神或是性格方面卻不完全屬於龍，
某種程度上我是個混合體!

興趣其實非常的多XDDD
畫畫、看小說、聽音樂、寫文章、挖掘一切我有興趣的事物、探究一切我想知道的東西!
還有聊天WWW(诶诶!

----------


## 咖啡

我是羊喔WW
不過是肉食性的
惹我生氣可是很可怕的喔(?
興趣就是
聽音樂，閱讀，收集古董，美食，種曇花
研究人類

以上WWW

----------


## 狼の寂

小寂是一隻幻獸喔!  
幻獸中的狼種
幻獸就如同字面上的意思
是人類認為不存在的一種種族

幻獸能使用大自然元素之力
而小寂是寒冰之狼  <<能力很恐怖，不要問的好...
平常不喜歡使用自己的力量，所以看起來就跟一般的狼沒什麼不同
只是小寂是擁有一身銀白色的毛
眼睛是瑩綠色的，看起來也格外的神秘(?
奔馳的速度極快，宛如疾風一般
對友獸們非常熱情，喜歡撒嬌  : 3
也有一點點喜歡同性公獸的傾向，尤其是同族的(?   (看來咱也糟糕了   XDD

----------


## 羽翔

用角色觀點來回覆看看(?)
『魔狼與風狼人族的混血狼人！』
『特技是空氣、或者也可說是風的操控。還有重武器使用！』

『因為在數十年前的一場探險中拿到了雷王的魔刀，也就是現在本狼所持有的武器!《索羅瓦之雷》，而獲得了操控雷電的力量。
所以目前的屬性有風跟雷兩種：Ｄ。』

『興趣是打架(戰鬥)！日常是運動（狩獵）！（咦）
最後，凡是認為自己夠強的獸歡迎來找本狼打架熬！隨時奉陪！』（喂喂不要在這裡徵戰阿！（敲

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍是龍族~但是是一隻被龍族"製造"出來的龍
而且還是隻被"做壞掉的龍"

興趣是上網和聊天, 玩遊戲
能力是讓所有屬性攻擊失效~
但是本身不會攻擊~(所以等於沒用((?

----------


## 上將狼

我是隻平常用狼或人類型態出現的狼(獸)人,喜歡看書,看電視,玩遊戲(maybe)等
敖嗚..................
 :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 神威白霜

死亡前的種族: 人類

重生後的種族: 半人半獸 
血統比例: 人-1%  獸-99%
擁有的獸性: 狼,犬,虎,狐,獅,貓
獸部分血統比例: 狼-25%  犬-22%  虎-18%  狐-11%  獅-13% 貓-10%
平常的型態: 狼


興趣的話...... 是睡覺睡個不省獸世

----------


## 極風

我是異色北極狼，有著不屬於北極狼的黃色毛皮

種族是北極光狼，象徵著獨一無二，不用跟其他北極狼一樣，以自己的光芒照亮世界

興趣是聊天、觀戰、交換情報（？

----------


## 幻魂血牙

我是黑妖狼
看起來和和善善
但我可是很兇的敖嗚ˋWˊ(生氣時W)
黑色代表征服，所以我選擇黑色來當我的獸設

興趣是...
畫畫，看書，吃東西還有
跟大家玩玩~聊天WW

----------


## 帝獵

我是帝獵

種族是帝王獵豹跟巨獵豹的混種

其牙比普通獵豹大兩倍，前爪亦可伸縮www 速度則快三倍

興趣是模型(生物 怪物 鋼弾 各種模型)、聊解各界生物(態)!!!所以不養寵物除了貓狗

光鳥類就能跟你聊個沒完沒了，當然不用說哺乳類了AWA喜歡人類以外的話題WWW

----------

